# Shallow Sport Latitude 27



## Matapanga (Sep 7, 2005)

Folks,

Does anyone have any experience or time in one of these? Was wondering what the ride was like and how it did offshore. Any thoughts appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mullet Marshall (Apr 7, 2008)

I just went fishing on the 27' Shallow Sport on 06-08-09 out of South Padre Island. The sea conditions were horrible with a steady 6 foot chop and a few 8 foot swells with no back on them. I was glad I was on the Shallow Sport instead of the usual 65' boat I usually run. We were able to get 20 miles East running approx. 25 knots. It was bumpy but not too bad and we never got wet. I told the owner he needed to name the boat "El Chivo" which is a goat. This boat will do just about anything you want. When we caught our Snapper (2 each) we ran back into South Bay and fished the flats for Redfish. I was amazed that this boat floats in 10.5 inches of water and will take off in the same with little effort. It was powered with a 300 HP E-Tech. Someone told me that this model is also available with twins with two tunnels and it will perform just as good as the single engine. I don't see how anyone could go wrong with a boat like this. You always here of the perfect boat well this is it.

I feel like I work for ShallowSport but I don't... This is just a quality boat...


----------



## txfishbait (Jun 21, 2007)

No doubt it was rough on 6-8-09 down south but it wasn't 6-8fters. I was out at the Mansfield Jetties at the same time and it was 3-4ft wind blown snot but not 6-8s.....

Mullet's report is valid...if he was out on Monday and says the boat handled it well then I can't dispute that.

I know I chose not to go out in a friends 26ft Glacier Bay...the boat will handle it but its not much fun to fish in.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

I went out of South Padre on Monday too, and I can verify the 6 footers with a few rogue 8's. I felt like I was in that scene from "The Perfect Storm". At one point a helicopter was coming towards us and we all joked that they were there to rescue us and would be dropping a basket for us to climb in any moment:wink: Only saw one other boat of crazies attempt to go out all day.

What was even worse was that it built throughout the day so the ride in was even rough as heck. If you still don't believe me I can post the pix of all the bruises all over my body from bouncing around in the waves.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> I went out of South Padre on Monday too, and I can verify the 6 footers with a few rogue 8's. I felt like I was in that scene from "The Perfect Storm". At one point a helicopter was coming towards us and we all joked that they were there to rescue us and would be dropping a basket for us to climb in any moment:wink: Only saw one other boat of crazies attempt to go out all day.
> 
> What was even worse was that it built throughout the day so the ride in was even rough as heck. If you still don't believe me I can post the pix of all the bruises all over my body from bouncing around in the waves.


...


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Guess that comment about posting pictures of spots all over my body was a tad suggestive. Oops. :tongue:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

The Shallow Sport Latitude 27 is a tri-hull with twin tunnels. I have no idea about it's stability rating offshore. Seems it would have all the problems a cat boat would have (now that was funny). Glad you like the platform.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

not calling anyone a liar but readin gthis thread why as a captain would you take a boat out in a true 8 ft swell? I just have a hard time understanding what your idea of an 8 ft swell compared to my idea is and adding a 6 ft chop to the conditions only makes me wonder. An 8 foot swell is almost flush with the top of my T-TOP. I have fished an SKA tourney when seas picked up to almost an 8ft swell and we were in a 27 glacier and you could not fish, troll or get up and go with out getting soaked. 


Back to the thread..... I had a chance to look at the Shallow sport at the Houston Boat Show and watch the videos on it. In my opinion for a South Texas boat I do not think you could find a better boat. I even placed the video on another fishing forum back home and the readers there were blown out of their mind. I liked the construction of the boat but I also think Shallow Sport is a very well built boat especially for the size of the company.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> not calling anyone a liar but readin gthis thread why as a captain would you take a boat out in a true 8 ft swell?


Ugh, because you can go bibbety-bibbety-bibbety at WOT with you kidneys coming out your backside, your teeth ground ta bits, your knees black 'n' blue, your back wrecked from the leanin' post, and your head going thru the bimini top, just fer grinz? Hey, sounds like the cap'n didn't pull the steerin' wheel off it roots trying ta hold onto that spotted monkey! Poor crew prolly didn't have no chit handles ta hold onto, musta been a a heck of a rodeo.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

That hull design looks very similar to the old Falcon Malibu hull from the '70's.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

I love the specs on the boat and have watched all the videos I could find. I started to try to setup a demo ride in one until I found out the prices. There was noway I could have got the wife to signoff (Just couldn't afford it). If price wasn't a concern I would proably be fishing one, two years ago. I actually watched the used market (2 yrs) until I bought my current boat hopeing I would run across one that was in my budget. I was able to find only three used boats for sale in those 2 yrs and they really seemed to hold their value. My opinion is people that have them really like them and keep em. Maybe in 2 more years I'll find one in my price range...


C


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Propwash said:


> That hull design looks very similar to the old Falcon Malibu hull from the '70's.


That was my 1st boat. 23' Falcon Malibu w/235 Evinrude.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is the buoy data for 42020 from Monday

2009 06 08 23 00 1.3 1.1 5.9 0.6 4.5 SSE SSE STEEP 5.3 160
2009 06 08 22 00 1.1 0.9 6.2 0.6 3.8 SSE S STEEP 4.7 164
2009 06 08 21 00 1.2 0.8 5.6 0.8 4.5 SSE SSE STEEP 4.7 159
2009 06 08 20 00 1.2 0.8 6.2 0.9 3.7 SSE SSE STEEP 4.5 163
2009 06 08 19 00 1.3 0.0 0.0 1.3 5.9 MM S STEEP 4.6 171
2009 06 08 18 00 1.2 0.3 11.1 1.2 5.9 E S STEEP 4.5 172
2009 06 08 17 00 1.3 0.0 0.0 1.3 5.6 MM SSE VERY_STEEP 4.4 164
2009 06 08 16 00 1.3 0.0 0.0 1.3 5.6 MM SSE VERY_STEEP 4.4 164
2009 06 08 15 00 1.4 0.1 9.1 1.4 5.3 WSW SSE VERY_STEEP 4.3 161
2009 06 08 14 00 1.5 0.0 0.0 1.5 5.3 MM SSE VERY_STEEP 4.3 -99
2009 06 08 13 00 1.3 0.1 8.3 1.3 5.3 ESE SSE VERY_STEEP 4.2 162
2009 06 08 12 00 1.3 0.0 0.0 1.3 5.0 MM SSE VERY_STEEP 4.0 165
2009 06 08 11 00 1.3 0.2 16.7 1.3 4.8 ESE SSE VERY_STEEP 4.1 162
2009 06 08 10 00 1.2 0.1 10.0 1.2 4.8 SSW SSE VERY_STEEP 3.9 162
2009 06 08 09 00 1.2 0.1 9.1 1.2 4.5 S SSE VERY_STEEP 4.0 149
2009 06 08 08 00 1.2 0.1 9.1 1.2 4.5 SSE SSE VERY_STEEP 3.9 150
2009 06 08 07 00 1.2 0.0 0.0 1.2 4.5 MM SSE VERY_STEEP 4.0 157
2009 06 08 06 00 1.2 0.1 10.0 1.2 4.8 SSE SSE VERY_STEEP 4.0 165
2009 06 08 05 00 1.1 0.0 0.0 1.1 5.0 MM S VERY_STEEP 4.0 171
2009 06 08 04 00 1.1 0.1 10.0 1.1 5.0 SSE S VERY_STEEP 4.1 172
2009 06 08 03 00 1.0 0.1 9.1 1.0 5.0 S SSE VERY_STEEP 4.0 160
2009 06 08 02 00 1.0 0.1 16.7 1.0 5.3 E S STEEP 4.1 169
2009 06 08 01 00 1.0 0.0 0.0 1.0 5.3 MM S VERY_STEEP 4.1 171
2009 06 08 00 00 1.1 0.0 0.0 1.1 5.3 MM S VERY_STEEP 4.2 170


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Malibu*

The latitude was heavily based off the Falcon Malibu. Falcon Malibu was owned/designed by Willis Hudson, my husband's granddad. The latitude was designed by my husband and his father (Wes and Rex Hudson). Shallow sport was started by Willis and Rex and we took it over a few years ago. I love those old Falcons.

As far as price goes, I agree it can be steep, but not higher than its competitors of the same size. Plus you get two boats in one...an offshore rig and a bay rig that will go skinnier than most 18 footers. We recently came out with the single tunnel version for a single motor application that is more economical than its "twin" brother.

And the only reason we went out in those conditions is b/c Tim Smith from Fox4 News is a liar, and everyone got off work & got babysitters just to go get some Snapper. We thought it was going to get better outside the jetties and maybe even lay down a bit over the course of the day.....we were wrong. But, as we like to say....a bad day on the water still beats a good day at work!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

All that I can add is that the seas are much rougher nearshore than they are out at 42020. I know that once I clear the jetties, it's too rough to turn back (Learned that from Matt Murphy and Perry Rubsema).


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Shallowgal,

Didn't mean to imply that the Latitude was expensive compared to other competitors, I just should have said it was out of my budget. Really love the boat! I still have a brochure of it hung up in my office after 2years...

C


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waiting on the pics.. *I don't believe it* (the bruises that is)


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> Here ya go.


:bounce::spineyes:


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

a true 8' wave would probably look like a 16 footer from the helm of a boat. Maybe the waves were 6-8, but it wouldn't be the first time 3-4' seas were reported as 6-8'.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

It was 4-5 or 6' with definite rogue larger ones. Thats besides the point. Point was it handled well is **** most people I know would definitely not go out in. All this piddlin over a foot or two is unnecessary.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

No the larger point is reporting that a bay boat handled 6-8' seas well is just irresponsible. Some yahoo is going to see that post and think they can take their bay boat offshore in heavy seas and never return. Many boats up to 36' with high freeboard and sharp deadrise stay tied to the dock in those seas.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

manintheboat said:


> No the larger point is reporting that a bay boat handled 6-8' seas well is just irresponsible. Some yahoo is going to see that post and think they can take their bay boat offshore in heavy seas and never return. Many boats up to 36' with high freeboard and sharp deadrise stay tied to the dock in those seas.


the boat they are talking about isn't a bay boat though.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> the boat they are talking about isn't a bay boat though.


It's a dual purpose boat, an offshore boat that only draws about 10 inches of water, so you can fish the skinny water as well. I know of no other offshore boat that can make such a claim.

Down south here, Shallow Sport is more known as a skinny water boat - the 20-footer I was looking at buying only draws 7 inches of water. The company over in Port Isabel has been there since dirt and is highly respected. So they knew some liked to chase after some mahi, kings, and ling off the breakwater so they designed a longer, more beefed up offshore boat with the tunnel design.

I recon the 20-mile buoy was recording something like 5 foot wind waves that day, so it was pretty snotty out there. If the old boy was right about good stability and a relatively dry ride in sloppy, choppy 5s, well that's a sign of an excellent boat design.

Owners of offshore catamaran outboards also make such claims of a smoother ride in higher seas, although sometimes I wonder about porpoising and veering in a following or quartering sea (you have to learn how to drive 'em). As to whether is was any *fun* out there in snotty 5s with an occasional rogue thrown in the mix, ugh, I think I'll take a pass on that kinda trip and go surfing!
sammie


----------



## Mullet Marshall (Apr 7, 2008)

manintheboat said:


> a true 8' wave would probably look like a 16 footer from the helm of a boat. Maybe the waves were 6-8, but it wouldn't be the first time 3-4' seas were reported as 6-8'.


The waves always look larger when you are down on the deck. I couldn't get one wave to stand still long enough to get my check it stick out but it was rough. We were riding the trough which always makes for a better ride but usually a wetter ride for one side of the boat. The conclusion is (1) IT WAS ROUGH BUT NOT DANGEROUS...
(2) WE STAYED DRY...
(3) I HAD A WONDERFUL PECAN ENCRUSTED RED SNAPPER FILLET WITH HOBANARRO PINEAPPLE CREAM SAUCE.

And by the way I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> the boat they are talking about isn't a bay boat though.


My mistake. Pardon the ignorance. I had a mental image of a low freeboard 27' boat in 6-8' seas. Just googled the boat in question and it is nothing like that.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

manintheboat said:


> My mistake. Pardon the ignorance. I had a mental image of a low freeboard 27' boat in 6-8' seas. Just googled the boat in question and it is nothing like that.


That's an easy one to jump on - the two Shallow Sports boats I looked at had no more than 8 or 10 inches of railing above the deck. The scooters have zero, just deck. They go out during the fall king run at the jetties and the waves wash clean over 'em even when it's calm as glass! :cheers:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that 27 dt looks like a nice rig, can't understand why they would even build the other one


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

how much is it? does it have a ton of storage, compartments?

Gilbert, did you save them? LOL


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

funny how this went from someone inquiring about the Lattitude to a pizzing contest about how rough it was............


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> how much is it? does it have a ton of storage, compartments?
> 
> Gilbert, did you save them? LOL


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

nice boat


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> nice boat


 holy cow.. that boat will do this?


> This twin outboard boat will also run across 6" flats with ease and set down and hole shot easily in 12-14"





> Imagine fishing the shallow lagoons in the morning for Snook and Reds and then deciding to run comfortably offshore to fish the rest of the afternoon for Red Snapper, Mahi-Mahi, Tuna, and Blue Marlin all in one boat!


sounds awesome!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

woahhh... 






bad ace


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I like it, It be better with Yamaha's. Price tag? WOT?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> I like it, It be better with Yamaha's. Price tag? WOT?


Many have gone to the Evinrude engines because Yammies got so expensive, they get stolen more often than any other kind of motors, and many like the E-Tec for its durability because it has less moving parts.

Maybe theft is the biggest concern for some. About a dozen Yammies have been stolen over the last month in the Bahamas alone - we're talking boats with two or three in the 250 or 300 HP category. They're used as drug boats by the syndicates.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Swells said:


> Many have gone to the Evinrude engines because Yammies got so expensive, they get stolen more often than any other kind of motors, and many like the E-Tec for its durability because it has less moving parts.
> 
> Maybe theft is the biggest concern for some. About a dozen Yammies have been stolen over the last month in the Bahamas alone - we're talking boats with two or three in the 250 or 300 HP category. They're used as drug boats by the syndicates.


Least they have a good choice in motors:smile:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I'd like to see it handling some rough stuff


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I like it, It be better with Yamaha's. Price tag? WOT?


Amen. Rod got to be the smartest thing I have heard you say in a long time lol j/k


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*rough stuff video*

There is a video of it going through some rough chop at the jetties on the website www.shallowsportboats.com/models (its the 27 DT video 1) but it isn't very good b/c Rex was being his usual daredevil self and pushing it 55-60mph doing doughnuts. I'd love to get better video handling big waves offshore, but that isn't exactly easy footage to get from another boat running alongside. And we sure can't afford to rent a helicopter to shoot out of!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

where are those pictures of bruises? I dont believe you went offshore......


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

Ha! You missed them! I posted then took it down so my hubby wouldn't get mad. Sorry. Must've been impressive though. Just ask Gilbert about them....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shallowgal*
> _Here ya go._
> 
> :bounce::spineyes:


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Steep 6-8's running 25 knots in a 27 foot boat in the GOM . Riiiiight. I'll take 2 please.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

shallowgal said:


> Ha! You missed them! I posted then took it down so my hubby wouldn't get mad. Sorry. Must've been impressive though. Just ask Gilbert about them....


i seen'em too.....

woohoo!

rosesm i think i'm in love rosesm


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

er,.......... how big's yer husband?  

:redface:


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

justhookit said:


> Steep 6-8's running 25 knots in a 27 foot boat in the GOM . Riiiiight. I'll take 2 please.


Below, one of them new experimental cat-boats for the Navy. A civilian squad runs this non-commissioned "Swift" HSV-2 ship and I know one of the crew. Worst boat ever, he says. At least with the roll of a regular ship, you can predict the up-and-down and the roll. This thing, used for mine-sweeping training missions in the Caribbean now, will throw people out of their bunks in as little as 6-foot waves, worse than a wild Mustang horse. It's based out of Newport News and used to hang out at Ingleside sometimes.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

whislebritches prolly sold it to'em


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bill Fisher said:


> whislebritches prolly sold it to'em


Nope! It's not a Sea Hunt.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> er,.......... how big's yer husband?
> 
> :redface:


Greg, I think you'd need to be more concerned about Rhonda. I know she's not very big, but I wouldn't bet against her.

Posting pictures of offshore bruises; Gotta love SPI! I've been out of town for two weeks now and I'm already homesick. Now where is that walleye icon anyway?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bill Fisher said:


> whislebritches prolly sold it to'em


Naw they wouldn't buy it from me cause I told them I wouldn't give them a free anchor and chain.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

I like what I've seen of this boat. Now I just have to convince my wife it would be a good idea to sell our 2009 Baymaster Bravo and spend more money on this.

Out of curiousity, are there other boats designed with both flats and offshore in mind like this? 

I've seen the Panga-style boats, but it seems like they would really only work off shore in pretty calm water.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

The Latitude is the only one I know of in that "class". Very nice boats.


----------

